# Morelia Boeneli



## Dicco (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Dicco (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 31, 2005)

awesome dicco,love the 2nd pic
baz


----------



## serpenttongue (Mar 31, 2005)

Boelens pythons look awesome, but apparently very difficult to maintain in captivity due to the fact that they're found at very high altitudes.


----------



## Slateman (Mar 31, 2005)

serp. are some people sucsessful to keep them in sydney?


----------



## Dicco (Mar 31, 2005)

They're an exotic slatey.


----------



## dobermanmick (Mar 31, 2005)

Very Nice !


----------



## Slateman (Mar 31, 2005)

I know Dicco, I ment profesionall displays like Taroonga, fetherdale , Reptile park or simmeler mate. But I asume that no is the answer.


----------



## Hickson (Mar 31, 2005)

When I was up in PNG 20 years ago I dearly hoped to see a Boelen's. The leader of the expedition described them as "having a head the size of your fist and a temper to match".

There's quite a few in the States, where I think they're also called Black Pythons.



Hix


----------



## Dicco (Mar 31, 2005)

Ah ****, I spelt the name wrong.


----------



## Slateman (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks Hix. You are our dictionary on captive wildlife mate.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 31, 2005)

http://www.vpi.com/5vpibreeders/BlackPython/BlackPython.htm

a bit here


----------



## Springherp (Mar 31, 2005)

The Australian Reptile Park has one. Apparently they're quite easy to maintain. Their specimen was brought out for a handling session at the latest Australian Herp Society christmas party. It was very placid considering it had barely been handled. My guess is that it was about 8ft....absolutely awesome animal.


----------



## Magpie (Mar 31, 2005)

Easy to maintain, but only one clutch has ever been hatched in captivity, I think they had 2 or 3 babies.
There is a few of the in the US, maybe some in Europe too, but less than 100 overall I'd say.


----------



## Retic (Mar 31, 2005)

When we were at the Bali Reptile Park a few years ago I met the bloke that owns it and he took me up to his breeding complex right up in the mountains. He showed me his Boelens which seemed very placid and very big. He did tell me at the time they were easy to keep but hard to breed but they have been bred in captivity. He had some beautiful Varanus prasinus and loads of Green tree pythons, I actually found a half eaten GTP outside one of his pits which pissed him and me off somewhat.


----------



## Slateman (Mar 31, 2005)

I wander how they reproduce in wild.


----------



## Retic (Mar 31, 2005)

They mate and then the females lays some eggs, after a period of time the eggs hatch.


----------



## playwell (Mar 31, 2005)

I have been checking out some American web sites for some time now. Many people seem to keep Black Pythons, I am envyious once again. I love the scale pattern on the head, the colour really shines of their skin. 

I guess my Diamonds are going to have to do me. I love them as much anyway.


----------



## NCHERPS (Mar 31, 2005)

Boa,
The fella you refer to is Duncan McCrae, he is one of the biggest reptile exporters in Indonesia.

I know a few people that have bought captive hatched boelen's from him and they seem to do fairly well.
There are two different forms, one has yellow and black and the more common white and black.
Awesome snakes, get pretty big to.
Magpies right there wouldn't be that many in captive collections, most of the WC adults or sub-adults that were shipped in 10 years ago kept dying, and so Duncan McCrae decided to try and set up a captive breeding :wink: (IE.Captive hatching facility ) in Bali, and the captive hatched animals seem to acclimatise alot easier, as would be expected.

Neil


----------



## Slateman (Mar 31, 2005)

boa said:


> They mate and then the females lays some eggs, after a period of time the eggs hatch.



LOL Good one boa
I ment if there is enough of them and no problem with reproducing. So many species do desapeer slowly.


----------



## hugsta (Mar 31, 2005)

They are certainly an awesome python, after seeing the one at ARP I wanted my own....LOL


----------



## Retic (Apr 1, 2005)

NCHERP,

Yes it was Duncan, a really nice bloke, we went out with him for a meal and he showed us all around his park and his breeding facility. He had huge fenced off areas full of chameleons sort of free range, it took spotting but his workers seemed to know exactly where to look. It's just lucky I didn't have any room in my suitcase after going to see his stuff


----------



## Magpie (Apr 1, 2005)

Captive Hatching is a lot diferent to captive breeding.
Captive Hatching invloves going and getting a gravid female, waiting for her to lay eggs then hatching them.
I've no doubt they manage to do this quite often in Indonesia, they do it with GTP's all the time.
Captive Breeding is another thing altogether and if they were doing this regularly, a lot of people would want to know how.


----------



## NCHERPS (Apr 1, 2005)

Magpie said:


> Captive Hatching is a lot diferent to captive breeding.
> Captive Hatching invloves going and getting a gravid female, waiting for her to lay eggs then hatching them.
> I've no doubt they manage to do this quite often in Indonesia, they do it with GTP's all the time.
> Captive Breeding is another thing altogether and if they were doing this regularly, a lot of people would want to know how.



Mags, that's why I put it in brackets! :wink: 
They have to tell the indonesian goverment that they are captive breeding the snakes, and they do, but not with all the species and individuals that produce egg's or young, alot are still caught gravid and egg's hatched.

Neil


----------



## kevyn (Apr 1, 2005)

> Easy to maintain, but only one clutch has ever been hatched in captivity, I think they had 2 or 3 babies.
> There is a few of the in the US, maybe some in Europe too, but less than 100 overall I'd say.



They are nutoriously difficult to keep, atleast here. But here's a link to a guy who's working with some on Vancouver Island. Can't wait to get some of these guys. http://www.kingsnake.com/donpatterson/main.html

Great shots! Truely one of the most impressive snakes out there.


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Apr 2, 2005)

Slateman said:


> I wander how they reproduce in wild.



well when the mummy snake loves the daddy snake...


----------

